# AMC 6 feeds



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

There are a couple of interesting feeds that have been up a little while on AMC 6. One is a major network feed, from those proud bird people, and the other is its news network. They might be gone in a day or an hour, but there they are now.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

and its posts like these that stuff gets scrambled...sigh


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

In the long run, everything gets scrambled, so you can blame any given post the way you can blame the weatherman for making it rain. In the short run, heck, The Weather Network is still available a week after LyngSat listed it.

Since I would try to Not Be Careless enough to mention any keywords, the alert should not attract web spiders' attention. But it's insulting to the intelligence of the networks to suggest that they rely on us to determine which of their broadcasts are in the clear.

Some folks want to use feed information as leverage to get people to join their group. That's their business. I prefer to share information freely to improve everyone's viewing experience. I welcome your contributions.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

FTA Michael said:


> But it's insulting to the intelligence of the networks to suggest that they rely on us to determine which of their broadcasts are in the clear.


it isnt the networks usually...its 3rd parties of the networks that force the channels to scramble.



> Some folks want to use feed information as leverage to get people to join their group.


there is a reason most forums have an area for new finds. Its to keep the channels up there and hopefully they don't get scrambled. But as soon as someone blurts it out on a public forum then stuff can get scrambled. That is the reason most FTA forums have a "finds" area.
To help protect the channels that are in the clear so that they don't get scrambled.



> I prefer to share information freely to improve everyone's viewing experience. I welcome your contributions.


yeah we know that you like to blurt it out in public. And its because of people posting it in public areas that things get scrambled.

But I guess if you feel the need to "improve" peoples viewing by posting it in public when new stuff shows up, I guess thats your issue and I can't stop you.

Me, I'll stick to private areas on a couple forums where at least we know its secure.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

TonyM said:


> And its because of people posting it in public areas that things get scrambled.


That seems to be one of those unshakable talking points, like "businesses pass all losses on to consumers". It's understandable that folks who would want to improve the perceived value of their organizations would adopt that as a mantra.

In this case, the programming I mentioned is already in the clear on C band, http://www.global-cm.net/MPEGlistCBandUS.html. It's true that it'll probably get scrambled some time, but if you think it's because I talked about proud birds, then you must think some really influential people visit here.

If you'd like to discuss what you think the guidelines for posting feeds here ought to be, please send me a PM.

UPDATE: As I typed this, I lost the signal for that cluster, but I found a tennis match warming up further down the dial. Maybe it'll be back, maybe not. Everything changes.

7:30 pm EDT Friday UPDATE: It's back. But it'll be gone again someday. Enjoy it while it's there.


----------

